# Streaming audio sur Ipad



## Membre supprimé 231161 (2 Octobre 2013)

Salut à tous,

Je recherche une application me permettant de lire sans difficulté ma bibliothèque Itunes stocké sur mon NAS Syno.
Il faut que cette application se dispense du MAC (donc partage à domicile Itunes est exclu).

En fait je recherche un Itunes Ipad ayant les mêmes fonctions que l'Itunes Mac !

Merci de vos retours et conseils


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (2 Octobre 2013)

jeanfra a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Je recherche une application me permettant de lire sans difficulté ma bibliothèque Itunes stocké sur mon NAS Syno.
> Il faut que cette application se dispense du MAC (donc partage à domicile Itunes est exclu).
> ...


Essaie cela.
Si ça ne marche pas, revient avec les spécificités du processeur de ton NAS.


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (2 Octobre 2013)

Hello,

Ahhh yes ... pas mal du tout ce soft que je connaissais mais que je ne voulais pas essayer car j'étais persuadé (à tord) qu'il n'était pas capable de lire les bibliothèques Itunes en ALAC. Grosse erreur de ma part !

Il reconnaît la musique stocké sur le Nas à condition que celle-ci se trouve sur le volume "Music". Sinon il ne reconnaît pas. Mais peut-être y a t'il un paramétrage ici ou là. Je n'ai pas fouiné pour le moment. 

Tu semble dire quelle prend pas mal de ressources au niveau du Nas. En ce qui me concerne, tout à l'air OK pour le moment. Même si le processeur fait des pointes de temps en temps.  

Bon point pour Synology sur le coup qui assure vraiment ! 
Et un gros mauvais point (un de plus) pour Apple pour ne pas proposer un "Itunes-Ipad" équivalent à la version Mac.  

Merci encore


----------

